# Seriously Every D600? Oil Issue? Really?



## promyth3us (Jul 4, 2013)

Is this just some over hyped up marketing attack on Nikon? Does every single D600 even D7000 have this terrible Oil Dust Issue?


----------



## paigew (Jul 4, 2013)

I was reading about this on another forum yesterday! Supposedly its a really common issue :/


----------



## SCraig (Jul 4, 2013)

No, it is not true.  There have been some reports of oil on D600 sensors however I have never heard of the problem on a D7000 sensor.  I know for certain that my D7000 has never had any issue with oil on the sensor, nor do I recall hearing anyone here report anything similar.  Even with the D600 the number of reports of oil compared to the hundreds of thousands of bodies they have manufactured is pretty minor.

Even if it is true, so what?  Cleaning the sensor takes about 10 minutes tops.  Clean it and move on.  Cleaning a sensor is a fact of life with ANY DSLR.  If you shoot with one you are going to have to learn to clean a sensor at some point or spend a lot of time and money sending it in for cleaning.


----------



## cgw (Jul 4, 2013)

Could be. Seems, though, the early viral kvetching about the D7000's AF issues mostly stemmed from failure to read the book in the box. The D600's problems appear different and possibly baked-in.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 4, 2013)

I own two of 'em... one factory new and one factory refurb.  Neither has an issue.

Keep in mind, not everything you read on the innernets has been posted since yesterday.  Just Google the Firestone tire/Ford debacle.


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 4, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Even if it is true, so what?  Cleaning the sensor takes about 10 minutes tops.  Clean it and move on.  Cleaning a sensor is a fact of life with ANY DSLR.  If you shoot with one you are going to have to learn to clean a sensor at some point or spend a lot of time and money sending it in for cleaning.



I would hate to be doing a beautiful time lapse sunset and every shot after some odd 200 be destroyed by the spots. 

I do see how the few in the batch has infected the entire image of the D600. I just do not think Nikon will able to recover this image. I am worried about even buying a newer version camera for this reason. My D90 only had to be cleaned on its sensor after some odd 220k shots. What I am saying is the older D700 and such cameras seem to be better built...


----------



## SCraig (Jul 4, 2013)

promyth3us said:


> I would hate to be doing a beautiful time lapse sunset and every shot after some odd 200 be destroyed by the spots.
> 
> I do see how the few in the batch has infected the entire image of the D600. I just do not think Nikon will able to recover this image. I am worried about even buying a newer version camera for this reason. My D90 only had to be cleaned on its sensor after some odd 220k shots. What I am saying is the older D700 and such cameras seem to be better built...



My impression of the problem is that it only occurred when the camera  was new.  The oil apparently came from the mirror hinge being over-oiled  at the factory and then somehow getting onto the sensor.  Once the camera has a few thousand shots on it the lubricant had dissipated enough to not be a problem.

Every manufacturer has quality-control problems from time to time.  It happens and I can understand that.  All I ask is that the manufacturer stand behind what they build, and it is my understanding that Nikon did that.  Anyone who had the problem could take the camera to an authorized Nikon facility and have the sensor cleaned at no cost to them.

If you got 220k shots on a D90 then you did better than me since my D90 picked up dust on the sensor constantly.  Personally I check my sensors every month or so, and there is ALWAYS some dust on them.  It isn't a question of it being there but whether or not it affects what I shoot.  I normally just remove spots of dust in post processing and move on, or occasionally clean the sensor.  Tennessee is dusty and in the spring there is a lot of pollen in the air.  It gets on sensors despite efforts to prevent it from happening.

In 10 years or so we will probably be lamenting on how the newer generation of cameras is nowhere near as well-built as the old D600's and D7000's were.  Also a fact of life.


----------



## goodguy (Jul 4, 2013)

cgw said:


> Could be. Seems, though, the early viral kvetching about the D7000's AF issues mostly stemmed from failure to read the book in the box. The D600's problems appear different and possibly baked-in.



My D7000 AF issues were real, had to get it serviced and then fine tune each and every lens I own to the camera to get it working as I expected it to work.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 4, 2013)

promyth3us said:


> ........My D90 only had to be cleaned on its sensor after some odd 220k shots. ...........



I gotta call _Shenanigans_ on that statement.

Seriously.... *220,000 shots* before it needed cleaned?  Most D90s never live that long.


----------



## sleist (Jul 4, 2013)

D7000 had oil issues as well but took a back seat eventually to the AF complaints.  Just do a search on DPReview forums.  How many this represents in the whole population of D7000 is anyone's guess.
Postings tend to be skewed toward the complaint side of things on the interwebs.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 4, 2013)

Mass production products there is going to be issues but IMO there far less then what some want you to believe.I love the way things get blown out of proportion on the world wide web. The D7000 I had was a dog but there is a ton of other D7000 that are not.


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 4, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Even if it is true, so what?  Cleaning the sensor takes about 10 minutes tops.  Clean it and move on.  Cleaning a sensor is a fact of life with ANY DSLR.  If you shoot with one you are going to have to learn to clean a sensor at some point or spend a lot of time and money sending it in for cleaning.



When I purchase a dollar store item I expect it to not work as well. When I purchase Nikon $1000+ it best as hell work better than my D90 and on top of that I do not have the time to redo a sunrise TimeLapse or a Model Shoot because the spots appear. Nikon is quality. Cleaning a sensor more often than my D90 says quality has dropped.


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 4, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I own two of 'em... one factory new and one factory refurb.  Neither has an issue.
> 
> Keep in mind, not everything you read on the innernets has been posted since yesterday.  Just Google the Firestone tire/Ford debacle.



Maybe you could enlighten us on how many shutter counts each camera has. Even so can you test on each the f-stop rumor, that at a certain f-stop only the spots appear (some odd 6.3-9+)


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 4, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Mass production products there is going to be issues but IMO there far less then what some want you to believe.I love the way things get blown out of proportion on the WWW.



I agree, but I do not like the fact that Quality Gear upwards of $2000 an especially that being Nikon should have these issues ever.


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 4, 2013)

480sparky said:


> promyth3us said:
> 
> 
> > ........My D90 only had to be cleaned on its sensor after some odd 220k shots. ...........
> ...



I cannot explain why it is still going strong 4 years later. Do not forget to add all the Live View Shutter Actuation's. But the D90 is worth half as less as a D600 why have these problems D600? D600 is newer better stronger but seriously.

http://www.myshuttercount.com/Query?p=b18f2f334fa9e1aa


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 4, 2013)

promyth3us said:


> I agree, but I do not like the fact that Quality Gear upwards of $2000 an especially that being Nikon should have these issues ever.



So 'expensive' gear should, by default and definition, be free of faults?  Does that mean 'cheap' gear should have more issues?


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 4, 2013)

SCraig said:


> promyth3us said:
> 
> 
> > In 10 years or so we will probably be lamenting on how the newer generation of cameras is nowhere near as well-built as the old D600's and D7000's were.  Also a fact of life.
> ...


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 4, 2013)

480sparky said:


> promyth3us said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, but I do not like the fact that Quality Gear upwards of $2000 an especially that being Nikon should have these issues ever.
> ...



Cheap gear who knows where you wish to set the price. But we pay extra money not just for perks but for performance. It goes with everything we buy in the world. Some equipment will have issues. I am trying to figure out how many exactly if just 1% have this issue. Even so, why even 1%. The reason Oil is a big deal to myself is because of TimeLapse photography. That is a huge deal when frames 700-1000 have been dusted or oil spotted. I do not believe anyone should pay for gear from Nikon Brand New. An have an issue like this. Ever.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Had it on my D7k and my D800... whoopee! I clean the sensor.. problem resolved. Only happened once or twice per body. Hardly a major issue... (although the Anti Nikon types blew it way out of proportion!) But since Nikon holds 7 out 10 of the top rated cameras... I guess they are jealous!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2013)

The oil-flinging issue was indeed real. Apparently they were over-lubricating or using a new, untried lubricant that would not properly stay put. I say the issue "was real" because I believe they have gotten the issue figured out. It's not the first oil issue that's ever cropped up; there was an issue with some earlier NIkon bodies flinging oil from their shutters. Short-lived, but some people had it. I cannot recall what model that was? D3s? D3x? I dunno. One thing is for sure; the oil issue with the D600 has brought up a lot of new buyers who bought one returning it, and thus the supply of refurbished D600 bodies has always been plentiful. Today, Nikon dropped the D600 refurb price to the $1,400 range on The Nikon Store on-line outlet.


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 4, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Had it on my D7k and my D800... whoopee! I clean the sensor.. problem resolved. Only happened once or twice per body. Hardly a major issue... (although the Anti Nikon types blew it way out of proportion!) But since Nikon holds 7 out 10 of the top rated cameras... I guess they are jealous!



The problem is not resolved especially if I have to return to Costa Rica to reshoot a Sunrise shot that during my 2000 frame time-lapse was hit by these oil spots.


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 4, 2013)

Derrel said:


> ...Today, Nikon dropped the D600 refurb price to the $1,400 range on The Nikon Store on-line outlet.



Dropping the price = drop in quality?

30% Drop Also? Within its first year...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2013)

promyth3us said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > ...Today, Nikon dropped the D600 refurb price to the $1,400 range on The Nikon Store on-line outlet.
> ...



No, same quality, but Nikon Corporation's relatively new management has been discounting the daylights out of product, trying to SELL MORE units, in an effort to become the #1 camera maker in Japan. Thom Hogan's Nikon-cenrtric website has been following Nikon's pricing/discounting tactics for the past eight months or so, off and on. Also, as he noted, the Japanese Yen has lost about 20% against the US dollar in the past XX months (not sure how many), and he mentioned a couple weeks ago that due to the difference in the exchange rate, it would definitely bring on more discounting of Nikon products during the summer here in the US. Also...worldwide there is the problem of a weakened economy in many countries, and Nikon camera inventory is pretty much in a state of surplus, so they are discounting prices, and individual camera dealers are discounting prices as well. SO far, the discounting has really helped Nikon sell a lot more cameras, in a climate where camera sales are down generally for many other makers.

Bottom line: it's a good time to BUY a new camera! It's a buyer's market, not a seller's market.


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 4, 2013)

Derrel said:


> promyth3us said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



If only this was a good time to buy lenses also... that is a real investment. 24mm 1.4...


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jul 4, 2013)

I use to own the d7000 with no such issues.  I've now had my d600 for a week and clicked about 1000 shots with no issues.  We'll see what happens if anything down the road


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 4, 2013)

promyth3us said:


> In 10 years we will be saying how the D90 was better than any camera after itself.


 Yeah, like we say now about the D1.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 4, 2013)

goodguy said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Could be. Seems, though, the early viral kvetching about the D7000's AF issues mostly stemmed from failure to read the book in the box. The D600's problems appear different and possibly baked-in.
> ...



My D7000 issues were also very real. I personally know of a D600 owner with the dust/oil issues. I highly doubt all the anecdotes of people complaining about their D600/D7000 are fake.


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 4, 2013)

I own the D7000 and didn't have an oil issue.  However, my first D600 I purchased did have an oil issue.  The oil issue really didn't bother me since it was cleaned rather quickly and easy, but I had a problem with the battery charging.  I did talk to Nikon about it, and rather than sending me a new battery they sent me a new camera.  When I received the new camera I had no issues with the battery or oil.  

It is "a real" problem out there, but for me it wasn't worth skipping out on the camera.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope they keep coming in and then Nikon unloads refurbished at say around $500.00 is good and then I will jump all over one and clean the sensor as often as needed until the oil well runs dry.


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 5, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I use to own the d7000 with no such issues.  I've now had my d600 for a week and clicked about 1000 shots with no issues.  We'll see what happens if anything down the road



Would you be willing to do a long time-lapse see what happens? Set up in a way in which would reveal these spots...


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 5, 2013)

Golfcart said:


> ... When I received the new camera I had no issues with the battery or oil.



Do you mind testing a few thousand shots also? See what happens...


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 5, 2013)

promyth3us said:


> Golfcart said:
> 
> 
> > ... When I received the new camera I had no issues with the battery or oil.
> ...




I'm 6,208 frames into the D600 I bought in December with NO OIL OR DUST (other than the expected dust from use... zooming, focusing, changing lenses.....).


----------



## Geaux (Jul 5, 2013)

I smell troll.


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 5, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I'm 6,208 frames into the D600 I bought in December with NO OIL OR DUST (other than the expected dust from use... zooming, focusing, changing lenses.....).



Thats good to hear. Is this a new Camera refurb. or has been fixed?

As for the dust on the sensor - even so it should be a negligible amount if any - as long as you are not changing your lenses with live view on...


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 5, 2013)

promyth3us said:


> ........ Is this a new Camera refurb. or has been fixed?



Beats me.  The shutter odometer was 635 when I got it.



promyth3us said:


> .....As for the dust on the sensor - even so it should be a negligible amount if any - as long as you are not changing your lenses with live view on...



It doesn't matter.  If you use a DSLR, it will get dust on the sensor eventually. Not using live view and never changing lenses does not seal the camera at all.  Just focusing and zooming introduces dust into the mirror chamber.


----------



## promyth3us (Jul 5, 2013)

480sparky said:


> promyth3us said:
> 
> 
> > ........ Is this a new Camera refurb. or has been fixed?
> ...



I just suppose my experience with dust has been in the improbable department. After 4 years I can only say I have cleaned my sensor without even finishing the number of 5 fingers on my left hand. I have used this camera well over its Shutter mark. I suppose cleaning a sensor of drippy oil is a pain. My point ultimately is that I would not want to be doing ongoing cleaning for a camera I paid well over my savings for. 

I admit the problem is not a big deal, I do not have a problem with it that affects me directly. But I have been concerned solely on the Quality of the camera. This for me is a quality issue. For others its simple.


----------



## slow231 (Jul 5, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Even if it is true, so what?  Cleaning the sensor takes about 10 minutes tops.  Clean it and move on.  Cleaning a sensor is a fact of life with ANY DSLR.  If you shoot with one you are going to have to learn to clean a sensor at some point or spend a lot of time and money sending it in for cleaning.



wait so you have a d600 with an oil problem so you can speak from experience in terms of the frequency and ease of cleaning right??

apparently they don't all have the issue, but mine does and it's oily.  it's not a quick clean.  it's sticky and resilient.  I have a copper hill cleaning kit and of the two times i've already cleaned this sensor it took multiple swabs (probably ~ 8 or so) and a lot of rechecks.  and even after i get it clean it sheds right in front of me in a matter of shots, no matter how long i blasted the mirror chamber clear. there are others on this board that have reported similar issues with it quickly re shedding. Still the camera is a beast, i love it.  it's a stupid nice sensor. great dynamic range, great iso noise, in a nice package, with a good sweet spot in terms of MP (imo).  and most importantly it's a FF sensor so great lenses fall in really great focal lengths.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jul 6, 2013)

Compare it to a high performance car.  

You could buy a Kia.  It costs you less than $20k and runs.  nothing spectacular, 0 - 60 in 12 seconds or so.  But it gets you from A to B.  

or else

You buy a Maserati Quattroporte.  Goes like stink.  0 -60 in less than 6 secs, reliability is so-so in comparison to a new Kia or Hyundai.  

If money was no object which would you buy if performance was your first priority?  I wouldn't be buying the Kia or the Hyundai.  

Just because something is more expensive doesn't mean that it is going to be more reliable.  When it's at its best, it will perform much better though which is why you take the risk.

Edited to Add:  Just because you have one of the top models doesn't mean it doesn't need to be kept serviced.  There are services done by service agents, but you still have to check your oil levels.  Much like cleaning your camera's sensor from time to time.

That reminds me - mine is stinking dirty.....


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 6, 2013)

promyth3us said:


> I just suppose my experience with dust has been in the improbable department. After 4 years I can only say I have cleaned my sensor without even finishing the number of 5 fingers on my left hand. I have used this camera well over its Shutter mark. I suppose cleaning a sensor of drippy oil is a pain. My point ultimately is that I would not want to be doing ongoing cleaning for a camera I paid well over my savings for.
> 
> I admit the problem is not a big deal, I do not have a problem with it that affects me directly. But I have been concerned solely on the Quality of the camera. This for me is a quality issue. For others its simple.



Cleaning the sensor is simply part of owning a DSLR, just like oil changes are to a car.  My feeling is this:  Yes, there _*USED*_ to be a from-the-factory oil/dust issue with the D600.  Yes, it's well documented.  And there *USED *to be an issue.  So how current (chronologically) is all the hoopla you're seeing on the innernets?  By this, I mean: a year ago, everyone was ragging about it, complaining, sending them back to Nikon, exchanging them, posting threads & videos...... >>>And all that is still on the innernets!!!<<<  My point is: _Is all this bandabout still current?_  I say, 'No.' How many people are complaining TODAY?

If the slight possibility that you'll buy a D600 with an issue is such a deal-breaker, then just don't buy a new one.  Buy a factory refurb, or a used one with 25,000 clicks.  



Or buy a D800.


----------



## CR88 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just received my RMA# this morning to return my three week old D600.  Last night I noticed it in a big way.  Had it been minor, I probably would have just cleaned it up and went about my business.  But, it was pretty nasty, and it's only three weeks old.  I had my D200 for YEARS and never had an issues, my D70 was the same, never an issue.  Now I spend more than both cameras combined and I have issues after only three weeks of light use.  And I see others have as well.


----------



## ddown (Oct 5, 2013)

I spent a few years with the Army in Iraq and Afghanistan our Nikons needed cleaning weekly with eclipse products. Not really a big deal


----------

